# Θάλασσα προσβάσιμη και στα ΑμεΑ



## Zazula (Jul 21, 2014)

http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/summary.asp?catid=27377&subid=2&pubid=33715012


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 21, 2014)

Ζώα τριτοκοσμικά. Να σημειώσω ένα γλωσσικό εδώ, μιας και είδα τον δήμαρχο να πάει να πει "άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες" και κόμπιασε στην τελευταία λέξη (τελικά είπε "ικανότητες"). Ο παλιότερος όρος ήταν όντως *ΑΜΕΑ* (*Ά*τομα *Μ*ε *Ε*ιδικές *Α*νάγκες) από το αγγλικό _special needs_. Σήμερα ο όρος είναι *ΑμέΑ *(*Ά*τομα *με* *Α*ναπηρία) από το αγγλικό _people with disabilities_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2014)

Δεν πρόκειται να λείψουν τα τριτοκοσμικά ζώα. Αλλά, αν κατάλαβα καλά, υπήρχε κάποια γραφειοκρατική διαδικασία που δεν τηρήθηκε φέτος και βρήκαν πάτημα τα ζώα; Άρα οι γραφειοκράτες φταίνε. Διότι, είπαμε, τα ζώα θα είναι πάντα εκεί.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 21, 2014)

http://site.marathon.gr/rampaanapiron666777.html


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2014)

...
Λουόμενοι μπλόκαραν εγκατάσταση πρόσβασης αναπήρων στη θάλασσα
in.gr, 18-7-'14

Τη δωρεάν εγκατάσταση του συστήματος SEATRAC, που επιτρέπει σε άτομα με αναπηρία την αυτόνομη πρόσβαση στη θάλασσα εμπόδισαν λουόμενοι σε παραλία της Νέας Μάκρης.

Όπως εξηγεί στο in.gr ο μηχανολόγος και αεροναυπηγός μηχανικός, διαχειριστής της εταιρείας TOBEA, Ιγνάτιος Φωτίου, ένας εκ των εμπνευστών της ιδέας του συστήματος SEATRAC, άτομα του Λιμενικού έφτασαν στην παραλία της Νέας Μάκρης μετά από καταγγελίες λουόμενων που διαμαρτύρονταν για την εγκατάσταση του συστήματος.

«Φώναζαν ότι είναι άχρηστο, επικίνδυνο, ότι δεν έχουμε άδεια» λέει ο κ. Φωτίου.

Όπως τόνισε, η εταιρεία TOBEA αποφάσισε να παρέχει δωρεάν την συντήρηση, εγκατάσταση και τους περιοδικούς ελέγχους για το καλοκαίρι του 2014 για τρία τέτοια συστήματα στην Αττική και ένα στην Αχαΐα. 

Έγιναν οι κατάλληλες συνεννοήσεις με τον δήμο της Νέας Μάκρης και έτσι ξεκίνησε η εγκατάσταση του μηχανήματος στη συγκεκριμένη παραλία, τονίζει ο κ. Φωτίου.

Το SEATRAC είναι ένα πρωτοποριακό, βραβευμένο σύστημα και παράλληλα παγκόσμια πατέντα, που έχει εγκατασταθεί εδώ και πέντε χρόνια σε πολλές παραλίες σε Ελλάδα και Κύπρο.

Τα περισσότερα προβλήματα τα αντιμετωπίζουμε σε παραλίες όπου συχνάζουν ηλικιωμένα άτομα, λέει ο κ. Φωτίου.

Αντιθέτως, στις πιο δημοφιλείς παραλίες, το σύστημα SEATRAC αντιμετωπίζεται ιδιαιτέρως θετικά από τους λουόμενους. «Με τον μηχανισμό αυτό έχουμε παρατηρήσει ότι αλλάζει ο πολιτισμός και η ευαισθησία απέναντι στα άτομα με αναπηρία» τονίζει.






Το SEATRAC κατασκευάστηκε για να λειτουργεί σαν βοηθητικός εξοπλισμός ο οποίος θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί από άτομα με κινητική αναπηρία ή περιορισμένη κινητικότητα ώστε να διευκολύνει την πρόσβαση τους στη θάλασσα. Η κύρια ιδέα πίσω από την δημιουργία του ήταν να δώσει στα άτομα με αναπηρία την ευκαιρία να απολαύσουν μια απλή δραστηριότητα, όπως το κολύμπι χωρίς καμία άλλη βοήθεια. Εξελίχθηκε στο εργαστήριο τεχνικής μηχανικής του πανεπιστημίου Πατρών με τον καθηγητή Β. Κωστόπουλο και τον Δρ Γ. Σωτηριάδη.

Πρόκειται στην ουσία για έναν μηχανισμό αποτελούμενο από ράγες, πάνω στις οποίες κινείται ένα ειδικά διαμορφωμένο κάθισμα, μεταφέροντας τον χρήστη από την παραλία κατευθείαν μέσα στο νερό σε ασφαλές βάθος.

Είναι ενεργειακά αυτόνομο, καθώς τροφοδοτείται από ηλιακό πάνελ, ενώ δεν αποτελεί μόνιμη εγκατάσταση, καθώς μπορεί να τοποθετείται στην παραλία στις αρχές του καλοκαιριού και να απομακρύνεται το φθινόπωρο.


Ακαδημαϊκή & Επιστημονική Αριστεία Υπουργείου Παιδείας: *SEA TRAC : Διάταξη για την αυτόνομη πρόσβαση ΑμεΑ στη θάλασσα

*ΤΟΒΕΑ (ThinkingOutoftheBoxEngineeringApplications): SEA TRAC


www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152658939133394&set=gm.769237473127604&type=1


----------



## Earion (Jul 21, 2014)

Κατά σύμπτωση διάβαζα γι' αυτό χτες, στο προηγούμενο «Κ» της _Καθημερινής_ (τεύχ. 578, 29 Ιουνίου 2014), στο ειδικό αφιέρωμα Ιστορίες καινοτομίας και δημιουργίας από τον Άθω Δημουλά. Κάνει ειδική μνεία στο Seatrac, που πήρε το 1ο Βραβείο στην κατηγορία Καινοτομίας του διαγωνισμού «Η Ελλάδα καινοτομεί».

*Η θάλασσα έγινε προσβάσιμη στα ΑμεΑ*

*Καινοτομία*: SEATRAC, μη μόνιμη διάταξη για την αυτόνομη πρόσβαση στη θάλασσα ατόμων με κινητικά προβλήματα
*Φορέας*: ΤΟΒΕΑ Μηχανολογικές Εφαρμογές ΕΠΕ 
*Εκπρόσωπος ομάδας*: Ιγνάτιος Φωτίου
*1ο Βραβείο στην κατηγορία Καινοτομίας του Διαγωνισμού «Η Ελλάδα Καινοτομεί!»*

Είναι μια κατασκευή παγκόσμιας πρωτοτυπίας. Λέγεται SEATRAC και επιτρέπει σε άτομα με κινητική αναπηρία να μπαίνουν στη θάλασσα χωρίς βοήθεια συνοδού. Σκεφτείτε ένα ηλεκτροκίνητο κάθισμα με σταθερή τροχιά που λειτουργεί με ηλιακή ενέργεια και κινείται μέσω ενός αδιαβροχοποιημένου χειριστηρίου δύο κουμπιών. Η κατασκευή του έγινε στο Εργαστήριο Τεχνικής Μηχανικής του Τμήματος Μηχανολόγων και Αεροναυπηγών του Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών και στη συνέχεια, το 2012, με αφορμή αυτό το νέο προϊόν, συστήθηκε η εταιρεία ΤΟΒΕΑ ΕΠΕ.

Έχει ήδη εξαχθεί στην Κύπρο και φυσικά βρίσκεται σε αρκετές παραλίες της Ελλάδας. Δυστυχώς όμως το περασμένο καλοκαίρι πολλές από τις συσκευές, που είχαν ήδη αγοραστεί από δήμους και περιφέρειες, έμειναν στις αποθήκες. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το SEATRAC χρειάζεται συντήρηση και, όπως μας είπε ο κ. Ιγνάτιος Φωτίου, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις οι υπάλληλοι των δήμων ήταν απρόθυμοι να εκπαιδευτούν. «Ο δικός μας στόχος δεν είναι να κάνουμε σέρβις στα μηχανήματα που έχουμε ήδη φτιάξει, αλλά να προχωρήσουμε την έρευνα». Ο επόμενος στόχος είναι να μειωθεί το κόστος, επειδή για την ώρα κάθε συσκευή κατασκευάζεται στο χέρι και η τιμή είναι υψηλή. Ο μαζικότερος ρυθμός παραγωγής αναμένεται να αρχίσει από την καινούργια χρονιά. 

«Η Ελλάδα ζει ένα παράδοξο», λέει ο κ. Φωτίου. «Παράγεται γνώση, υπάρχουν καλοί ερευνητές που αναγνωρίζονται από τη διεθνή κοινότητα, αλλά επιχειρηματικά ζούμε σε ένα αφιλόξενο περιβάλλον. Το κράτος βάζει μόνο εμπόδια. Υποτίθεται ότι υπάρχει ένας νόμος τριετούς φοροαπαλλαγής για εταιρείες που διαχειρίζονται καινοτομίες, αλλά είναι τόσο περίπλοκος και κακογραμμένος που δεν καταφέραμε να τον εφαρμόσουμε», τονίζει ο κ. Φωτίου. Όσο για το διαγωνισμό, ο ίδιος θεωρεί ότι είναι μια κίνηση προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση. «Το πιο ευχάριστο ήταν ότι ήρθαμε σε επαφή με τους ανθρώπους της Eurobank, οι οποίοι μας βοήθησαν να καταλάβουμε τον επιχειρηματικό κόσμο».

Οι υπάλληλοι των δήμων ήταν απρόθυμοι να εκπαιδευτούν ... σε τι; Στο να πατάνε ένα κουμπί για την είσοδο και άλλο ένα για την έξοδο του μηχανισμού από τη θάλασσα; !


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2014)

Earion said:


> Οι υπάλληλοι των δήμων ήταν απρόθυμοι να εκπαιδευτούν ... σε τι; Στο να πατάνε ένα κουμπί για την είσοδο και άλλο ένα για την έξοδο του μηχανισμού από τη θάλασσα; !


Όπως λέει ο κ. Φωτίου, πιο πάνω στο άρθρο, στο να το συντηρούν. Να το λύνουν, να το δένουν, να το καλαφατίζουν (ξέρεις δα τι κάνει η θάλασσα σε μέταλλα και ξύλα), να του ρίχνουν μια ματιά μην κλέψει κανείς το κάθισμα και τις ράγες κλπ κλπ. Υποθέτω.

Αλλά αυτό είναι και το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημά μας. Η λειτουργία και η συντήρηση των πραγμάτων. Τα κονδύλια για τις εγκαταστάσεις βρίσκονται. Η Ελλάδα είναι γεμάτη νοσοκομεία, πανεπιστήμια, σχολεία. Τα λεφτά για τη συντήρησή τους πού θα βρεθούν αν δεν υπάρχει και μεράκι και, ίσως, ανταποδοτικότητα;


----------



## SBE (Jul 21, 2014)

Το ενδιαφέρον για μένα είναι το ότι πρόκειται για ελληνική εφεύρεση. Όχι για οποιονδήποτε πατριωτικό λόγο αλλά γιατί στην Ελλάδα γενικά δεν έχουμε μεγάλη ευαισθησία με τα προβλήματα των ανάπηρων και είναι λιγότερο πιθανό να κοιτάξουμε να βρούμε λύσεις γι'αυτά. 

Από την άλλη δεν καταλαβαίνω την αντίδραση των λουόμενων. Όταν είσαι σε οργανωμένη παραλία (γιατί προφανώς δεν πήγαν να το εγκαταστήσουν σε καμιά ερημιά), περιβάλλεσαι από κατασκευές που μπορεί να είναι ακαλαίσθητες ή επικίνδυνες για τους απρόσεκτους. Για να μην πω για τα μεγάφωνα με τη μουσική ηχορρύπανση. Εφόσον η κατασκευή έχει σχετική σήμανση και είναι εμφανής και δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να σκοντάψει κανένας και να σκοτωθεί, πού είναι το πρόβλημα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 21, 2014)

Το πρόβλημα είναι στα τιμημένα γηρατειά που δεν σηκώνουν μύγα στο σπαθί τους (τα συγκεκριμένα) και που ακόμα νομίζουν ότι όλος ο χώρους τούς ανήκει (φαντάζομαι πώς θα συμπεριφέρονταν σαν αυτοκινητιστές), καθώς και μάλλον κάποιος ιδιοκτήτης μπιτσόμπαρου -απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα- που ενοχλήθηκε από την κατασκευή.


----------

